# Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)



## alp06 (26. November 2012)

Hallo liebes anglerboard.de team ich danke euch für die tolle website... durch euch habe ich hier im forum was unsere anglerfreunde (danke an alle die im forum über ihre erfahrungen geschrieben haben) über fischerprüfung in nrw vieles gelernt... durch die foren hier bin ich zu http://www.asv-nienborg.de/ und www.amhaken.eu gestossen... die beiden seiten haben mir viel geholfen (soll keine werbung sein). und das arbeitsbuch "FISCHERPRÜFUNG" von M.Hammer, E.Heddergott und M.Möhlenkamp half mir auch viel. also durch diese drei übungsmöglichkeiten habe ich heute meine Angelschein in KÖLN ohne eine Kurs (wegen unregelmässige wechselschicht konnte ich nicht an einem teil nehmen) mitgemacht zu haben bestanden... :vik: Danke nochmal an alle anglerfreunde...

p.s. das mit dem gross klein schreiben auf pc war noch nie mein ding sorry deswegen


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*



alp06 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes anglerboard.de team ich danke euch für die tolle website... durch euch habe ich hier im forum was unsere anglerfreunde (danke an alle die im forum über ihre erfahrungen geschrieben haben) über fischerprüfung in nrw vieles gelernt... durch die foren hier bin ich zu http://www.asv-nienborg.de/ und www.amhaken.eu gestossen... die beiden seiten haben mir viel geholfen (soll keine werbung sein). und das arbeitsbuch "FISCHERPRÜFUNG" von M.Hammer, E.Heddergott und M.Möhlenkamp half mir auch viel. also durch diese drei übungsmöglichkeiten habe ich heute meine Angelschein in KÖLN ohne eine Kurs (wegen unregelmässige wechselschicht konnte ich nicht an einem teil nehmen) mitgemacht zu haben bestanden... :vik: Danke nochmal an alle anglerfreunde...
> 
> *p.s. das mit dem gross klein schreiben auf pc war noch nie mein ding sorry deswegen *





Zuerst mal Glückwunsch.:m
Der Rest lässt sich mit der 2. Taste unten links machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!
Hier in BW, wärest du nicht um den Kurs rumgekommen.
Meine zwei "Angellehrlinge" haben sich dort gerade 4 komplette Wochenenden den Hintern platt gesessen!
Ob sie bestanden haben, werden sie aber erst nach zwei Wochen mit der Postzustellung erfahren?
Hier in BW macht man eben alles sehr gründlich, natürlich auch das Angelabitur!

Jürgen


----------



## alp06 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Zuerst mal Glückwunsch.:m
> Der Rest lässt sich mit der 2. Taste unten links machen.


  danke.... 2. taste unten links nimmt mir viel zeit


----------



## alp06 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!
> Hier in BW, wärest du nicht um den Kurs rumgekommen.
> Meine zwei "Angellehrlinge" haben sich dort gerade 4 komplette Wochenenden den Hintern platt gesessen!
> Ob sie bestanden haben, werden sie aber erst nach zwei Wochen mit der Postzustellung erfahren?
> ...


 danke Jürgen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*



alp06 schrieb:


> danke.... 2. taste unten links nimmt mir viel zeit


 

Dann mach weiter wie gehabt,versteht jeder.:m


----------



## welsstipper (27. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*

habe ich damals auch so gemacht ;-) allerdings in niedersachsen ... heute würde ich es wieder so machen müßen da ich als berufskraftfahrer nie sagen kann wann ich zuhause bin und wann nicht ... zum glück ging das hier so sonst müßte ich auf das schönste hobby der welt verzichten ... 

ich verstehe eh nicht warum man dort erscheinen muß/sollte .... genau wie der praktische teil, entweder ich kann meine montage auswerfen oder nicht .... entweder ich kann mir ne montage zusammen stellen oder nicht ... 

wenn ich auch nur eines der beiden dinge nicht kann, kann ich auch nicht angeln .... gut gesetzeskunde, wie ich einen fisch bestimme usw usw sind sinnvolle dinge .... dran halten tun sich aber LEIDER die wenisgten !!!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*



> ... zum glück ging das hier so sonst müßte ich auf das schönste hobby der welt verzichten ...



Dann müsstes du in BW aufs Angeln verzichten!
Hier ist Kurszwang und um das Ganze noch zu erschweren, wird auch bisher nur ein Prüfungstermin Mitte November angesetzt.
So ist mein Kumpel (selbständiger Steinmetz) Freitagsabends von der Baustelle zum Kurs und prompt dort eingepennt!
Alles egal, weil nur die Anwesenheitsliste zählt, die übrigends am Prüfungstag vorgelegt werden muss.
Meiner Ansicht nach reine Geldmacherei des Verbandes,b.z.w. der Vereine (230€) und unnötig wie ein Kropf!

Jürgen


----------



## ohneLizenz (27. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*

super


----------



## labralehn (27. November 2012)

*AW: Danke (prüfung ohne kurs bestanden)*

@Taxidermist
das nennt sich in BW Sachkundenachweis und dieser ist Pflicht.
Wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, ohne diesen gibt es keine Teilnahme an der Prüfung in BW.


----------

